# Merging Skype with Microsoft account



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Now outlook accounts got the skype web version. ButI don't know how Microsoft merges accounts with skype...
My skype was made and uses with a Gmail account. But I also have an outlook account in which I want to get the skype-web (it will be good for me because then I don't have to install skype everytime whenever I use any other computer or use my linux-live cds).
It's simply asking me to enter skype name and pw but I didn't proceed in fear of messing up things, because the skype is with the gmail account.

SO what will happen if proceed with suername and pw in outlook account? will it change the skype's email from gmail to microsoft? This is so confusing...


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,
I'm not sure what to make of Outlook as I haven't used it. I will tell you how I got Skype set up. I used my GMail ID to create a Microsoft Account. I was able to access Skype using the GMail ID since then. (Since that is my Microsoft Account)

I hope I was clear and this is what you wanted.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Babbzzz said:


> Hi,
> I'm not sure what to make of Outlook as I haven't used it. I will tell you how I got Skype set up. I used my GMail ID to create a Microsoft Account. I was able to access Skype using the GMail ID since then. (Since that is my Microsoft Account)
> 
> I hope I was clear and this is what you wanted.


Umm yes it was clear but that not what I wanted unfortunately. 
I don't want to create another Microsoft Id with the gmail Id. What I want is simply, let's see, use my Skype with my outlook account. Now that Skype is linked with gmail. If I now use the Skype within the outlook what is going to happen to my Skype and its associated email ?
I hope I'm clear...

Your method is very good, that I should have done instead of a new account. But now it is done. It can't be changed now. So need to proceed with the outlook.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a lot of help pages available one may give you an answer you can use https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=u...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=83CkVKyLB8btUrTRgpgL unfortunately I have not seen your particular situation so cannot give the exact page.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> There are a lot of help pages available one may give you an answer you can use https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=using+skype+outlook&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=83CkVKyLB8btUrTRgpgL unfortunately I have not seen your particular situation so cannot give the exact page.


Skype with outlook will be a very normal situation as they both have the same patron.
My situation is kind of uncommon here, as you realized.

I can change the associated gmail Id to outlook Id and then use it as normal but that is the last resort. First I need to know what happens when I use skype within outlook, specifically when the skype is created and maintained by a Google account.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah Skype with outlook, but which outlook the online version or another version, you have to remember outlook was also a MS email client on a machine, so it's important to be clear which your referring to as only the online version that I am aware of, will work with skype https://skypewebexperience.skype.com/v1/client/live/linking.html#get-started-page


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Yeah Skype with outlook, but which outlook the online version or another version, you have to remember outlook was also a MS email client on a machine, so it's important to be clear which your referring to as only the online version that I am aware of, will work with skype  https://skypewebexperience.skype.com/v1/client/live/linking.html#get-started-page


Yes online outlook.com. Not the mail client. Anybody uses that anymore ? Anyways, so I'm talking about the outlook.com ( formerly live.com, more formerly hotmail.com)
Lets check that link what it says.

Deleted the wrong post 
Anyways,
Checked the link. This is what I got when I opened it in outlook account. Back to post #1. Didn't proceed, without knowing what will become of my account, in fear of messing up.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Seems like I need to write to Skype forum...
(Another forum... Sighs)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will probably find this https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12060/how-do-i-link-my-skype-and-microsoft-accounts

Talk to family and friends on Skype in Outlook.com - Outlook.com Help
Skype: Merging Skype with Your Microsoft Account
I have to leave thing there for now, will catch up in the New Year.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> You will probably find this https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12060/how-do-i-link-my-skype-and-microsoft-accounts
> 
> Talk to family and friends on Skype in Outlook.com - Outlook.com Help
> Skype: Merging Skype with Your Microsoft Account
> I have to leave thing there for now, will catch up in the New Year.


Haha. It's already 4 hrs past new year for me 
Happy new year !


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not sure what you mean by you maintain your skype account in gmail. as far as I know, it should have been just a login. when you merge with outlook, you will only be able to access your skype using your outlook.com login. you will be able to keep your skype name. also you can always unlink them if you do not like it.


----------

